# Post-Halloween depression



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

hey, it'll be here sooner than you think!just plan ,build, plan, built,and research!not in that order of course.

Hush ,little baby ,don't say a word and never mind that noise you heard,it's just the beast under your bed, in your closet, in your head!


----------



## internal virus (Sep 1, 2004)

I am also depreesed, I think we all are, but I think isis is right, I just have to stay occupyed(cant spell) with next year. And why cant we have a haunt any time of year, canada does.

I need a liver to feast on


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

Me too. The only thing that eases the pain a bit is knowing that in my mind Halloween starts about 2 months before the big day. Thats when i feel like the time is at hand and the work really begins. So theres actually only 10 months to go. Little consolation, but it's something.

_"Listen to them. The children of the night. What music they make"_


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I agree dazco I start celebrating Halloween at the beginning of September. LOL. But I too am experiencing post halloween blues.  But I suppose I better start getting excited about Yule soon.

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

I have the post Halloween blues too. I am not excited about Christmas coming at all. I use to really decorate the house, but the last couple of years I just can't into it. I love to decorate for Halloween and make props and all that good stuff you do for Halloween! I feel the big letdown after Halloween instead of Christmas.

littlespook

chele belly


----------



## sean (Oct 10, 2004)

Not me!!! I've already started on next years props!!!

Sean Orange


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Exactly sean....... heck my group and I are into next seasons props before this season was even over.....we build stuff that may not be used until the following season.......nothing like being ahead of the game......this season..I had all props built by March......heh the only way to play is ahead of the game......

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I took all my inside Halloween decorations down this weekend and the house looks so bare!! It's a little depressing, but also the fact that now when I go to work in the morning it's dark and when I come home in the evening its dark has something to do with the blues. I have enjoyed the pre planning for next year though!

http://photos.yahoo.com/lhallow
"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!"


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

I've got the cure for the Halloween blues. First you open a new bag of candy. Doesn't matter if it's old Halloween candy or not. Stick your face in and take a big long inhale through the nose. Now cover your hands with white glue, grab some news paper and hold on. Now by the time you wash off all that sticky newspaper mess and eat half that bag of candy you'll have some great ideas for next years haunt. Happy after Halloween pick-me-up!



Ahhhh....can you hear them? The children of the night. And I’m there daddy!


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

I just put everything in storage yesterday and its pretty depressing. I really can't start building for next year because I just got the garage back together and I have to save for christmas and I'm a little concerned that I do not have any room left for storage, so I cannot build any new stuff. It still cheers me up to plan for next year.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10056


----------



## SKYPP (Aug 26, 2004)

Post Halloween blues? For me? NO TIME! NOT TIME!!! Gotta get ready now for the Christmas party. After that it's the Chinese New Year dinner we throw, then after that it's the Mid-Summer Luau. Then after that is Halloween.

No rest for the wicked...

If you have no voice... SCREAM.
If you have no legs...RUN.
If you have no hope...INVENT.

http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=205


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I am happy to read there are others just like me. Depression sets in after Halloween every year. I don't usually start planning until about May but advise from this forum says "go for it now!" I will keep it secret that I am planning, everyone around me would think I am crazy.

"The closet door was open. Just a crack." S. King, "The Boogeyman"


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

Actually, i usually disappear from the forum (with the exception of a few monthly or bi-monthly posts) by this time and try an forget about Halloween for a good 9-10 months. But this place has had an effect on me. Now i'm thinking of new props already and planning on working on something fairly soon. This is one virus i've caught from a website that i actually like !

By the way Larry, you should replace at least one of those smilie icons with one of a smiling pumpkin !!!

_"Listen to them. The children of the night. What music they make"_


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Same here Daz! I have been thinking a lot about next year. Thinking if I should throw a party or not. LOL.

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## SKYPP (Aug 26, 2004)

Parties are fun. We've thrown quite a bit in the past three years of living in our house.

What everyone likes about our parties is that we stage some sort of surprise for each one -getting harder and harder to top the last event.

I found that our Halloween party was a big success because everyone was into the special effects (and thank goodness, too, because the next day I had TWO ToTs. It was fun to have our guests walk up our pathway as they arrived. And then inside they revelled in the fun stuff strewn about the house... and it was really cool to see that some of our guests would occasoinally steal away to the yard to soak in the haunted atmosphere.

Parties are good. Plan 'em often. We certainly do... 

If you have no voice... SCREAM.
If you have no legs...RUN.
If you have no hope...INVENT.

http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=205


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I have to admit, I'm not really depressed. I miss it, but there were so many things I didn't get done, I'm kind of excited now that I can start planning again. Once I put everything up October 1st, I kind of let it ride the way it is. I'm usually so tired, I figure - that's it for now. So now, it's like a new beginning. I'm planning and looking at some other houses this year, I have some great new ideas!!! Cheer up and start making lists!!!!! (Plus I put tons of Halloween stuff on my wish list - drives everyone nuts)

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10039

Check out my pics!!


----------



## Timbali (Jun 28, 2004)

I just finished putting all my spooky stuff away yesterday. Yeah it's a little depressing, but then again my "Season"(Sept/Oct) wasn't its usual self this year. We had two hurricanes in September. Then the week before Halloween, my 5 year old niece died of the cancer she had been fighting for 3 years. So, with that in mind I'm ready to lighten my mood. 

I usually like to sort of artificially get myself into a dark place in October by watching my favorite scary movies and surrounding myself with my props in the garage, but this year was different. Just driving to the store is another reminder of all the destruction that the hurricanes caused. There are still debris trucks rumbling the streets every day. Blue tarp covered roofs as far as the eye can see. People living in rented RV's in their own driveways while they gut their houses and wait for insurance adjusters. 

And then Shelby died. So any "Scaryness" I had stored in my head was replaced by a deep sadness.

Hey, sorry. I didn't mean to bring you guys down further! What I'm trying to say is that I'm ready to bust out the Christmas stuff y'know? I wanna come home and plug my lights in and have the house glowing with something other than an eerie glow! I want to have to shoot my cats with a squirt gun to get them the hell away from the Christmas tree. I want to trip over presents in the living room just after I shut the light off and my eyes haven't adjusted to the dark yet!

Although, I do still have a couple of unused motors in the garage. I wonder how long it would take to build and perfect an Axeworthy...

"Is that gasoline I smell?"
Eric Draven


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

smiling pumpkin(what a good idea!)


> quote:_Originally posted by dazco_
> 
> Actually, i usually disappear from the forum (with the exception of a few monthly or bi-monthly posts) by this time and try an forget about Halloween for a good 9-10 months. But this place has had an effect on me. Now i'm thinking of new props already and planning on working on something fairly soon. This is one virus i've caught from a website that i actually like !
> 
> ...


Hush ,little baby ,don't say a word and never mind that noise you heard,it's just the beast under your bed, in your closet, in your head!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Had the usual short-lived post Halloween blues, but now it's time to shift gears for the upcoming holidays, which we enjoy just as much. Stuff is packed away, we have some Thanksgiving decor out and the first week in December we get our Christmas tree so it keeps moving along. I figure about the end of August I start getting geared up again. Spirit opened the first week of September here so that's always something to look forward to. I've got 2 or 3 things I want to do for next year so will probably drop out of the "zone" for several months myself. Sad as it may be, it can't be Halloween every day.


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

> quote:Sad as it may be, it can't be Halloween every day


How true. As much as i get depressed, i'd actually have it no other way. I think the fact that it's one day a year makes it a hundred times more special ! If Halloween came every month or so, or even twice a year it wouldn't be as magic and special to me. Something about the long buildup and knowing it's all for those few magic hours.....

_"Listen to them. The children of the night. What music they make"_


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I can understand how everyone is feeling. I was pretty down in the dumps and just plan exhausted. Part of me is happy to let it go, for now. I just spend so much time and energy out of the entire year getting ready for this season. Makes me think I can sometimes miss out on other great holidays, and I don't want to do that anymore.

And each year, even w/ all the preparation, it still seems to come and go so quickly and I'm left thinking...."it's already over?" But cherish that time planning, cherish getting your costume ready, cuz, really, that is what Halloween is all about! 

"There is no delight the equal of Dread." - Clive Barker


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

I taped alot of Halloween shows on TV this Halloween season so when I am feeling alittle depressed about Halloween being over, I can watch my tapes. I taped Extreme Halloween on H&G channel, some cooking shows, stuff on the travel channel and Rosanne's House of Horrors which was on Halloween nite on Nick for 3 hours. I think it was good that I taped these then I can keep the Halloween spirit alive all year.

littlespook

chele belly


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Yea,im pretty down,does'nt help im still packing the halloween props for storage,tough job with out the fact that halloween is over.Big sigh!

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Samhain Witch (Oct 23, 2004)

I usually get a touch of the post Halloween blues, but this year I am just too busy to be down. Being a full time college student as well as a police officer keeps me pretty busy, and I am now trying to finish up my research project so that I can write my thesis in the spring. Then of course there are final exams in 4 weeks.... ugh!!! This may just drive me sane before it is over with.

If any one ever figures out how to add another day of two to the week let me know. I could use them.

Must feed the flowers....now where did I put those body parts....


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep, I'm feelin' a little down in the dumps, too. I have NOT taken everything down yet and the big job of sorting through things and packing them is still in front of me. 

I had so much difficulty with my dear hubby close to party time that I am seriously thinking about not doing another. It is very frustating not to have a partner that can't be on board with you. I think that's the biggest part of my moodiness. I thought I had him pretty much brainwashed but that was not the case when I needed him for crunch time. Yet my brain is churning to find a new way to indulge in my love of Halloween in a manner that I can handle on my own without him. Right now, I'm considering writing a murder mystery clue hunt, which I know I can count on my girlfriends to help with, since we all love to do those. I think I just need to find some folks who love that stuff as much as me (like everybody here)!

HHH


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

I've got the blues big time, mainly regrets though. Working as much as I did and overcommitting to various volunteer groups left me no time to accomplish any of my Halloween goals, including taping the local shows. My job was the worst, allowing my precious little time off only at great cost to my sanity. I spent most of the 2 weeks prior feeling very resentful of just about everyone because it seemed like no one would respect the most important time of year for me. Even now I walk around and think, "I'm not ready for it to be over yet..."


----------

